# First few V60's - nice but 'dry'.....



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

First few goes with the V60 have been pleasantly drinkable which may be surprising given I only have espresso blends out here with me at work (remote). The same beans have also made pretty good french press too. I've just been messing about with grind and timing to get my 'line and length' so to speak. Using a 20g / 300g ratio. However, the V60 drinks I've tried have left what I can only describe as an odd 'dry' feel at the back of the throat on the finish. Is this a function of the filter paper taking out the oils etc. which give the 'mouth feel'? Or would it be the darker roast I'm using not suitable for V60? May have to wait until I get home and get hold of some better single origin roasts more suitable for this brewing method.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Could you describe the beans and flavour notes they have? What do you taste with the v60 and how does it compare to the french press?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You mention grind & timing, care to share what the times were? Sounds like you are over-extracting, brew is taking too long? It's got nothing to do with paper filters.

20:300g seems a high ratio if your roasts are on the dark side. Try 55-60g/L at a coarser grind setting.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.

This morning I used 18g to 300g which is 1:16.6 and finished pouring in 3 minutes dead. Water was through in 3min 30sec. I also ground more course. It was a bit weaker as you'd expect, but the dry mouth feel was a lot less.

The beans are Rountons Granary blend. Slightly lighter roast than what I've been using in the past and really good with espresso. But I still think they may not be right for this brew method.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

It's certainly not going to be ideal for filter. Website says medium roast, choc body with caramel & hazelnuts ideal for milky espresso drinks. Did you drink it as a milky espresso?

As you say it tastes pleasant, maybe that's as good as it gets? Try something roasted for filter next time.

Next time try a grind in between the two settings you've tried already?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

lake_m said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> This morning I used 18g to 300g which is 1:16.6 and finished pouring in 3 minutes dead. Water was through in 3min 30sec. I also ground more course. It was a bit weaker as you'd expect, but the dry mouth feel was a lot less..


The time you get all the water in isn't very meaningful if it has not been added in consistent manner, if you're too coarse the brew will be quick, if you're too fine the brew will take longer, even if you always get the water in at 3:00. To be consistent, try and at the water in repeatable, weighted & time pulses. I'd expect 1:16.6 to be mid range for filter brewed coffee (at a nominal extraction), we're looking for sweetness & clarity, more than absolute strength here (trying to make unusually strong filter coffee can present it's own issues).

You might find that when you get roasts for filter that your grind setting & brew times change quite a bit. So have fun for now, but you might need to change things up again for lighter roasts. But when you get them dialled in, you shouldn't need to be making large or constant changes unless you go back to a drastically different roast level.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Step21 said:


> It's certainly not going to be ideal for filter. Website says medium roast, choc body with caramel & hazelnuts ideal for milky espresso drinks. Did you drink it as a milky espresso?


Just to explain. I bought the beans for espresso at home. (And yes they make a first rate flat white). I grabbed a bag before I left for work (off-shore) and have been using them with the Gaggia Classic out here. I don't have access to any other bean but I want to give them a try with the V60. After a few of goes, it's probably not the greatest idea as you point out.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

MWJB said:


> The time you get all the water in isn't very meaningful if it has not been added in consistent manner, if you're too coarse the brew will be quick, if you're too fine the brew will take longer, even if you always get the water in at 3:00. To be consistent, try and at the water in repeatable, weighted & time pulses. I'd expect 1:16.6 to be mid range for filter brewed coffee (at a nominal extraction), we're looking for sweetness & clarity, more than absolute strength here (trying to make unusually strong filter coffee can present it's own issues).
> 
> You might find that when you get roasts for filter that your grind setting & brew times change quite a bit. So have fun for now, but you might need to change things up again for lighter roasts. But when you get them dialled in, you shouldn't need to be making large or constant changes unless you go back to a drastically different roast level.


I think I had all the water through in about 3min 30sec from the start of pouring. I didn't just dump it all in, tried to pulse it and keep the level the same.

I really like this method of brewing - calmer than the usual espresso work flow. And it's a great way to chill and take your mind off the job for a few minutes. Surprising how much interest and curiosity it's generated already...a couple of the guys are away to order their own. Thanks for the suggestions, it's made it a bit clearer where to go from here.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Could you share your recipe for the v60 as in how much you pour and when?

Like @MWJB says consistent technique is key so the variables are the same/similar between brews. That way when a variable is changed one can hopefully attribute a difference in the cup to that change.

A couple things that could also help if you're not doing them already are stirring/agitating the bloom to ensure the grounds are evenly wet and stirring or swirling the v60 after the water has been added to get grounds off the walls and help ensure a flat brewing bed.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Elcee said:


> Could you share your recipe for the v60 as in how much you pour and when?
> 
> Like @MWJB says consistent technique is key so the variables are the same/similar between brews. That way when a variable is changed one can hopefully attribute a difference in the cup to that change.
> 
> A couple things that could also help if you're not doing them already are stirring/agitating the bloom to ensure the grounds are evenly wet and stirring or swirling the v60 after the water has been added to get grounds off the walls and help ensure a flat brewing bed.


I dropped from 20g to 18g dose with 300g water. Pre wet filter. Started timer, poured 40g water, agitated the bloom a bit, 45 seconds wait, then started the pulse pour. 300g total weight achieved in 3 minutes, and another 30sec to get down to the level of coffee in the bed. Dumped the filter, swirled the carraffe and drank it.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Be sure to leave a little while for the v60 to drip out (until just a few widely spaced drips) after you see the liquid disappear from the bed. Letting it drip out naturally, rather than pulling the filter before this happens, will give you more consistent cups.


----------

